# Best Destruction of Valhalla on DVD???



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am planning on doing a speech on the Immolation Scene. Jones from Bayreuth is my favorite Bruinhilde on DVD, but what is the most thrilling destruction of Valhalla? The best I know of is the Met Ring with Behrens. Any other suggestions? Youtube doesn't seem to have anything other than those two. John


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*If you mean visually thrilling and well conceived* I always thought the Valencia Ring had an interesting and effective immolation scence, by using a formation of suspended acrobats to symbolically form Valhalla's fallen warriors, they could slowly de-construct in the flames and also show the Rhinemaidens below deny Alberich his prized Ring......the funeral pyre flames for Brunnhilde are nicely handled by projected images and lighting effects

The contasting entrance to Valhalla via the rainbow bridge in Rheingold also handled nicely........



















The new MET "machine" Ring is not too well thought out in final immolation, the mechanical horse and literal funeral pyre.....meh

What works great in "machine" MET Ring is the final scence for Walkure with fire music and brunnhilde hanging suspened, very nicely done


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark Angel: Thanks!!! I like the parts of the Valencia Ring I had seen in the past, but had not noticed it's end of Valhalla on Youtube. I really like the warriors flying about free at the end.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Dark Angel: Thanks!!! I like the parts of the Valencia Ring I had seen in the past, but had not noticed it's end of Valhalla on Youtube. I really like the warriors flying about free at the end.


Yes I like that someone thought beyond just depicting a funeral pyre and a literal distant castle in the sky on fire, they actually used some artistic conceptual thinking.......

There are many things that could be better in Valencia Ring, minor things like singers and costumes


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> *If you mean visually thrilling and well conceived* I always thought the Valencia Ring had an interesting and effective immolation scence, by using a formation of suspended acrobats to symbolically form Valhalla's fallen warriors, they could slowly de-construct in the flames and also show the Rhinemaidens below deny Alberich his prized Ring......the funeral pyre flames for Brunnhilde are nicely handled by projected images and lighting effects


So the Fallen Warriors Barracks burned, the floor gave way, and all the boys fell back to earth. Huh. Not to poop on the party, but why do we want to meet those guys at this point in the story? Actually, why do we want to meet them at any point? I can just hear Anna Russell: "Y' remember the warriors?"


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> So the Fallen Warriors Barracks burned, the floor gave way, and all the boys fell back to earth. Huh. Not to poop on the party, but why do we want to meet those guys at this point in the story? Actually, why do we want to meet them at any point? I can just hear Anna Russell: "Y' remember the warriors?"


I wish you could sit by me at my next party


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I wish you could sit by me at my next party


I accept your invitation. Send plane fare.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

We don't need or want to meet the fallen warriors of Valhalla.......

but the clever part of the Valencia visual concept is the suspended acrobats in the closed formation symbolize *both* the physical structure of Valhalla castle and the the fallen warriors and gods inside, when they de-construct it symbolizes a physical and spiritual dimension of destruction without limits of literal depiction.........


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> We don't need or want to meet the fallen warriors of Valhalla.......
> 
> but the clever part of the Valencia visual concept is the suspended acrobats in the closed formation symbolize *both* the physical structure of Valhalla castle and the the fallen warriors and gods inside, when they de-construct it symbolizes a physical and spiritual dimension of destruction without limits of literal depiction.........


I'll need to sleep on that.


----------

